# 94060 and 94640 on the same visit?



## dballard2004 (Dec 7, 2009)

This relates more to pulmonology, but does anyone know if code 94060 for bronchodilation responsiveness, pre- and post bronchodilator administration can be bill on the same visit as a nebulizer treatment, code 94640?  NCCI edits seem to indicate that they can with modifier 59, but I can't find any clear guidance here.  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 7, 2009)

It has been my experience that you can bill 94640-59 only if the neb is performed twice.  One will be bundled with 94060.  I'd like to hear from others too.


----------



## ciphermed (Dec 7, 2009)

Without any specific guidance it appears that it would only be appropriate to bill 94640 if it were performed during a separate patient encounter on the same day.


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------

